# Bulbophyllum hirundinis ‘FireStarter’



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 31, 2020)

I love the colour combination... like a fire flame ... a mini from Asia.

Culture: terrarium, bright light, wet, mounted tree fern, warm temperatures


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2020)

Beautiful terrarium. I compared the Bulb. to the flame in my fireplace tonight and it does look like
fire. Does it stink up your terrarium?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks, I love this tank because it’s like a mini fairyland.

I don’t smell any fragrance. I checked online and there’s no mention of any putrid aroma. Lucky me lol.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 2, 2020)

Congrats, Leslie! It's adorable...and those colours are to die for!

PS. Bulbos have, I think, a much worse press, than they deserve! Some of them have a horrible, putrid stench (as in f.ex. B. phalaenopsis or B. echinolabium) - I gather these are flypolinated and probably for the flies, it's a wonderful scent?
Most I've encountered had a neutral scent - and some a lovely fragrance (f.ex, B. ambrosia - hence the name, B. dearei and B. lobbii).

Pps. Your terrarium looks like a very nice landscape en miniature!


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Nov 2, 2020)

Beautiful mini!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks all.

As the group with the most species in any genera, more than 1300 (or more), Bulbophyllums have the best and worst of flowers.... from miniatures to giants, from sweet fragrances to decaying corpses, from standard innocent flowers to the absurd.... there’s something for everyone!

Jens, I created this tank to remind me of the enchanted orchid forest that one chances upon in a lovely hike. A fortuitous encounter, right inside my home!


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 3, 2020)

That is a very nice flower indeed. No wonder they call it fire-starter. Just don't put that near an xmas tree or curtains. 

That is a flower _to live for_.


----------



## musa (Nov 4, 2020)

You have a beautiful and impressive terrarium! Well done.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 4, 2020)




----------

